# St.Joe> outing/planning thread



## Spanky

It's time to start sounding off about crews, rides, and accomodations for the outing. It will be on Feb 21 and 22 at shamrock park at Berrien springs.
I hope to see many of you return for a continuation of the last couple years fun! 
Sign-up and let us know if you need a ride, or need a crew for your boat. As the time gets closer we will get more involved with food, tackle, and activities!
I'll be there both days, and possibly even friday!


----------



## quest32a

I will be there with Splitshot in his boat. I don't need lodging or accomodations of any kind.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Hey Spanky I will need a ride on Saturday. I will see what happens for the rest of the time. Let others have a chance.


----------



## Spanky

OK, good to go for sat! Those of you that usually go with me should PM me and let me know if you are tagging along or have a new ride! So far I have 2 confirmed crew members for one of the days. I cannot take everyone who needs a ride, but will do the best I can. There will also be quite a few captains who need crews!

So sign -up guys, even if you did on the other thread. Thanks, this will be fun.


----------



## kingfisher2

I will there Friday evening, leaving Sunday night. I am looking to join a crew.

Marc


----------



## FREEPOP

Scarletfever and I plan on coming. I have to get ahold of my friend and see if he wants to attend and if he'll bring his jet sled. I'll post on Monday at the latest.


----------



## solasylum

I'll be there! I'll probably have one if not two open seats for my 16 footer.

Do you guys do any type of potluck?

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP

We did last year because it was fairly nice out. Without knowing the weather, I think we'll play it by ear, unless someone wants to start one.

They started a new thread for a sign-up.


----------



## live2fishdjs

I'd like to meet everyone, and well...fish. Need a ride, but have no problems fishing the bank or pier if there is a group that does that for lack of seats. Hope to be able to make it both days, but Saturday for sure. If someone has an open seat and needs a crew member let me know. It should me interesting and fun to meet those who I am sure I have been fishing next to a few times! Now if the steel can just cooperate.


----------



## Shoeman

Got you covered, Marc

I'll see if that "crippled one" will join us


----------



## Spanky

It is still 6 weeks away, but... we will have organized some type ofPot luck/buffet by then. Just figure on bringing a tray/pot/kettle full of something that you can do and you think most folks will like. If I remember correctly, last yrs. feast fed us all and any others who happened by at the cabins or the boat launch. We will also be bringing firewood, beer, extra spawn, beer, necessaties to eat and beer! The cabins will be the"head quarters" so to speak and the activities will be centered around the 3 cabins. I did reserve the cabin closest to the launch, and that seams to be the better spot to park the raft and another boat on a trailer.
I;m sure there will be some grills and ways to cook some food. If we have any luck, maybe it will be around the usual Feb thaw! 
Stay tuned!


----------



## FREEPOP

There are outlets in the cabins for crock pots etc.

First cabin Spanky, is that for the Squirrell Monkey guy? it was funny how we fed the guys in the other cabins too, turned into a big party. oh, my head 

Cool, I finally get to meet the infamous Shoeman


----------



## Shoeman

Looking forward to meeting you as well.

Perhaps we can dicuss your stance on QDM


----------



## FREEPOP

Quality Dairy Milk?


----------



## chromium

I think I should drag my gimp, crippled and deformed a$$ to this one. It will be nice to see some old friends.

Maybe I'll finally get to meet Spanky. And, with any luck, Marc will be behind the sticks.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

> Perhaps we can dicuss your stance on QDM


I almost thought this would come to blows last spring when our neighbor started crap talking about neck shooting all his deer.  

I need a bed for Sat night, and a ride for Sat. I can still bring my boat and fish 1 more guy if need be.


----------



## Hunter333

This sounds like fun, I will definitely try to attend!! Will post for sure or not as the date approaches and the wife gives me permission


----------



## solasylum

Kurt are you married now? Wish you the best!!

You're welcome in boat if you do make! Been chasing any sky rats?

Scott


----------



## Hunter333

Yep, got married on New Years Eve! I will be in contact about the fishing trip/accomodations..... Have gone out once after the geese. Saw THOUSANDS last Saturday but none low enough


----------



## solasylum

Congrats!!

Let me know your plans once you have things figured out.

Scott


----------



## Spanky

I have just been informed by Capt Tim, that the "squirrel monkey" will be present sat night. I believ the monkey boy has asked that the" short giggling man with the hooch", please bring a bigger bottle this time.
I myself might suggest that all who participate in this"circle of fear" ritual, bring some cups/glasses, instead of spreading that nasty"squirrel funkatitus". 

We gotta make sure we clear the monkey a landing pad near to the tree. You know, the tree that scarlet likes so much!

Freepop, Tell her that she has a spot on the boat if she wants to.I got the mistletoe hanging right over the captains chair! 
If she wants to fish with you guys, thats ok too, I'll get over it!


----------



## rfwood

new to the forum. hope to make St. Joe outing, have a 19ft
jet sled or 16ft drifter, just learning to river fish. any suggestions
are welcome.

thanks,

Dick


----------



## broncbuster2

quix and I would like to come out and play..................we both will be in search of a ride for at least one day, saturday.


Jerry {=old ***** according to shoeman}


----------



## STEELHEAD

I have room for 1 more person in my cabin. This should be a great time.  I sure don't want to catch the Squirrel Monkey Fever.............


----------



## quest32a

Alright, contrary to what i said earlier i would like a cabin. I figure if the party was that good in the past.... i probably shouldn't be driving home.


----------



## DANN09

Welcome to the site Mr. rfwood. If Your looking for sugestions my first one would be to take your boss fishing with you..LOL
Just listen to these guys Dick they know how to have fun.


----------



## Spanky

rfwood, I would suggest you bring the sled, spawn tackle, and a few plug rods also.There is usually plenty of fish in the system by mid feb. I think it is 7 bucks to launch now instead of 5.


----------



## 2ndChance

Just got confirmation from Spanky on the outing dates for the Joe. If you've never been to this outing, its a must! Good times- great friends. I wouldn't miss it for anything. I've got room on my Wooldridge Jet for two serious steelheaders looking to bring the chrome home on Sat. Let me know whose interested? 
Looking forward to meeting some of you new guys and some returning friends. I also heard there might be a squirrelmonkey sighting. 


> Steelhead don't swim through your living room


----------



## Mitch

I'd love to get in on this if I can bum a ride with someone, 2ndChance I'm about as serious a steelheader as they get so if the spots still open I'm game. More than willing to pay my share and bring more than enough skein. Sounds like a great time.

Mitch


----------



## 2ndChance

Ok Mitch,I got a spot for ya on saturday, 
I have one seat left, if anyone is interested, let me know. 
Hey Mitch hopefully we'll go through alot of spawn that weekend I'll bring plenty as well.


> Steelhead don't swim through your living room- Go out and Get some!


----------



## Mitch

Cool, I'll plan on it then.

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Spanky

I don't want no serious kind on my boat! 

Paul, you take them serious folks with you.!


----------



## quest32a

I can vouch for Mitch, he is as big of bull$#%^er as anyone.... Great company... LOL


----------



## Mitch

Thanks Quest, I never thought I'd take being called a bull$#!*er as a compliment. I never said I was a serious person just a serious steelheader, when it comes to slinging the s#!* I can hang with the best of 'em. I guess we'll just leave "serious" open for interpretation.

Looking forward to this, sounds like it could be TOO much fun!

BTW, anybody thinking about fishing Friday? All this new vacation time is burning a hole in my pocket.

Mitch


----------



## Frantz

I would love to get in on this, but have never fished for steelhead or big fish like that. What do I need to get in a rod and reel and does anyone have a spot in the boat for a newbie?


----------



## Spanky

I will be there on Fri, the 20th of Feb. I do not know what time, but I am sure I will be there in time to wet a line or two for a few hrs. and check out the river, set up my cabin, drink some beer, stack the firewood, make friends with the ranger, drink more beer, bug the charter captains, clean up my cans, and drink some more beer!

Mitch, if you wanna come up fri night and fish the afternoon with me, you can. 
Franz, there will be alot of seasoned anglers and captains there to help you, and possibly take you along.Most of the guys who are bringing boats have plenty of rods/reels for the whole boat to use.
If you search back on the search part of the forums, you will see that quite a few "newbies" have become"un-newed" at these outings!


----------



## STEELHEAD

I will also be there Friday afternoon to fish and drink some beer..  Do I need to bring my Weber grill for the cookout? And I hope 4 cases of beer will be enough for my boat.....


----------



## Mitch

Cool Spanky, I'll plan on it. 

Mitch


----------



## Sixshooter

I'll be there if my buddy Butch can make it...hehe...

Looking to get schooled by the locals...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Friday, Hmmmm...Well, it looks like I'll have to try to get out early and join in on the Friday festivities.

I can bring some charcoal.
I'll bring some steaks to grill and a salad.
I'll have a crock of chili warming all day Saturday.

This is gonna be great.


----------



## FREEPOP

All full EdB

You edited right when I was posting  

I don't know if I said the name right, but it is the Village Inn
1-269-471-1354


----------



## EdB

Thanks, I'll check on some motels in town or St Joe.


----------



## FREEPOP

YOu posted again, read above


----------



## EdB

Thanks


----------



## Mitch

Hey FREEPOP, is that hotel fairly close to where the rest of the crew is staying? I'm looking for a room, preferably within stumbling distance. 

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Spanky

good name for a motel. you all can drink lots of truth serum and become"village idiots". heheheh I seen some more forcasts today fo 42-44 degrees on weds and thurs of next week. Could be just right for a big push of steel.

Freepop, It's good to know that Scarlet still has great tastes, and perfect judge of character(s). 
With us having all the cabins, and probably 2/3 of the boats on the river. We need to get some good group pics for the site. Anyone got a banner? Don't forget, I plan on passing around the hat for some donations to a couple of good folks who have fallen to some terrible luck.(no not me).


----------



## FREEPOP

Mitch I believe it is over the river and north of town. Probably a 3 mile drive, I hope. Because I don't want to have to travel any farther than I have too


----------



## FREEPOP

Spanky, I see you remember our Maumee story  Scarletfever is looking forward to the mistle-toe (sp?)

Who has fallen on hard times?


----------



## Steven Arend

Mitch

Shamrock Motel is on the west side of the river on OLD US-31 about 2-3 miles north of Shamrock park next to the county fair grounds on the north side.

I was planning on coming out Friday after work and meeting you'all. Are you planning on being at the park or up to the local pub around 5:00-5:30pm?


----------



## adjusted3

Steve,

You thinking about fishing this? If so, one of us or both of us need to get our boats out of hibernation and set up. I got the weekend, all 3 days. 

I can get the spawn. Just need to set up for the river. 

Mark


----------



## kingfisher2

I'm looking to join a crew on Saturday. Does anyone have an open seat?

Marc


----------



## FREEPOP

Kingfisher2, I'm almost positive we can take you. It's not my boat, but we could use a guide  

Unless I contact you and tell you other wise, consider yourself with us Saturday.


----------



## Spanky

Freepop, Rivernut and queensalmon had a bad fire and lost everything. So we have been trying to help out our MS family with a little goodwill!


----------



## Spanky

steven A we will be in the park around the fire at one or all three of the cabins, hopefully I will be in the fish cleaning station!


----------



## Sixshooter

Sure spanky i'll let ya clean my fish...


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I'm all set for a ride Friday and Saturday.

Deerhunter08 are you still looking for a ride? Anyone have room Sat or Sunday for him?


----------



## FREEPOP

Spanky, I remember now.

We gonna meet at the Sunrise Cafe on Saturday morning? and if so, what time? (it gets light enough to see about 7:30 ish)


----------



## No Threat

I'll be there sat. morning with a friend of mine. Deerhunter08 will be fishing with us. What time is breakfast ?

Is anyone staying at a motel on saturday night? If so which one?

See you all Sat. A.M.

Jeff


----------



## Spanky

You guys decide, I am sure I'll be in great shape by 6:30 am.
I would say 6:15 to 6:30 for me, and Paul, and Tony. since we are all sharing the same cabin. I am sure we will ride up to the cafe together.
I will clean any fish if I get to keep the spawn, NO SUCKERS though!


----------



## SalmonSlayer

HUMMM......

Hey Dan, aren't you always in 'great shape'!!!  

see ya Friday...ps, I'll owe ya a beer for posting this one! What kind ya want?


----------

